# Canadian Size tires ?



## dasmailca (Jun 9, 2010)

Please help me find Canadian size tires. I recently found an early sixties ( I think) CCM Imperial Mark IV TANDEM bike but can't find tires. 26 X 1.5 Canadian size. ?


----------



## wordman5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi there, what size is marked on the tire you have? I would think a 26 x 1 3/8" tire should fit -- those were a common 26" size on bikes of that era -- but I could be wrong, too!


----------



## bikesavage (Aug 7, 2010)

650 or "Schwinn 1-1/2"" J&B Importers usually have them. Same as 1960 French 26 x 1-3/8".


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 7, 2010)

A few weeks ago I went to Sheldon Browns web page and he had a list of tire dimensions in US sizing and Brit-Canadian sizing. You could contact old roads British Bike shop in Boston, MA they probably have the Canadian tires you seek or could tell you where to look. If all else fails heres a link to a Canadian Bike store ask/email them: www.fairfieldbicycle.com/pages-added/about.php


----------

